# Video Game Crushes?



## Kwinnky

Earlier this year (maybe last year as I lose track of time), I developed a crush on Alyx Vance from Half Life 2. I didn't even realize it until I started dreaming about her (yes, I am that sad).

So, anyone else have a crush on a video game character?


----------



## ecotec83

Not a crush but i have been playing Mercenaries 2 and i think the Irish Helicopter pilot is rather good looking.


----------



## Bakemono

Amanda Evert from tomb raider underworld. The fact that she was a villain that becomes an ally was appealing.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Alyx Vance was my crush too... She's super cute.


----------



## njodis

sonic the hedgehog


----------



## shadowmask

Tanya from C&C: Red Alert :mushy But that was a real actress, so I guess it doesn't qualify as creepy enough. Hmm...Rikku from FFX was pretty cute.


----------



## illlaymedown

Ooooooo....this is gonna be a loooonnnggg list:
Squall Leonhart-FFVIII(most)
Sephiroth-FFVII: AC
Albedo, Canaan, Gaignan-Xenosaga
Alucard-Castlevania:SOTN
Samanosuke-Onimusha
Dante/Vergil-Devil May Cry
Tidus-FFX
Lloyd-The Legend of Dragoon
Serge-Chrono Cross
Jin, Hworang, Lee, Kazuya- Tekken
Henry Townshend, Harry Mason-Silent Hill(&4)
.......and quite a few more


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

galt said:


> Morrigan from Dragon Age. idk if I'd call it a crush, really, but meh


I think I'd rather go for Leliana.


----------



## lazy

Pen_is_mightier said:


> I think I'd rather go for Leliana.


I like her accent.


----------



## gopherinferno

Lulu from Final Fantasy X. I want to be her. <3


----------



## kitterbug

Marcus Fenix from Gears of War... I find a gravely voice quite sexy. He wouldn't be too bad looking either if he'd quit the steroids. His neck scares me. Great, now I'll have nightmares about his neck.


----------



## mrbojangles

kitterbug said:


> Marcus Fenix from Gears of War... I find a gravely voice quite sexy. He wouldn't be too bad looking either if he'd quit the steroids. His neck scares me. Great, now I'll have nightmares about his neck.


random fact here, but did you know he is also the voice of bender from futurama lol.


----------



## Lovesick Loner

Sophitia from Soul Caliber


----------



## Cerberus

kitterbug said:


> Marcus Fenix from Gears of War... I find a gravely voice quite sexy. He wouldn't be too bad looking either if he'd quit the steroids. His neck scares me. Great, now I'll have nightmares about his neck.


I knew it. Those noises you made whenever he spoke gave you away.


----------



## Cerberus

I'll go with Alyx Vance for overall attractiveness. However, I don't think I've seen a hotter video game character than that one chick (don't remember her name) from Resident Evil 5.

Here she is (scroll to the right (sorry)):










That said, I feel kind of pathetic participating in this thread. lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Claire Redfield


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

Claire always seemed so nice, even when killing zombies.

Even so, I always keep in mind that these are just 3D models.


----------



## Tristram

Meryl from Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## illlaymedown

Pen_is_mightier said:


> Even so, I always keep in mind that these are just 3D models.


:no Take it back! :lol

I'm gonna have to add Irvine from FFVIII to my list as well.....while playing through again, I noticed how handsome he really is. Still doesn't compare to Squall though :no and I don't like Irvine's clothes. Yuri from Shadow Hearts is kinda cute too.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Q*bert.


----------



## Milco

Rinoa from Final Fantasy 8 :blush

I think all good games (story driven, at least) have to have engaging characters that you maybe just get a slight crush on; There has to be some reason for you to care enough to save the princess from the evil boss yet again :yes
But Final Fantasy 8 was the first game I really got into and I was just lost in the whole universe - was so great :b


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

I have a few :love2 I feel like such a dork...

Link from Legend of Zelda-(He's adorable in Wind Waker and really hot in Twilight Princess)
Volkner from Pokemon Diamond
Luke from Proffesor Layton series
Geno from Super Mario RPG (I don't care if he's a doll, he's freakin' awesome)
Luigi from Mario games-(He's so shy and cowardly, it's so cute!)
Frog/Glenn from Chrono Trigger-(Don't care what you say, he's technically a human)
Kain from Final Fantasy IV

That's all I can think of for now. Now let me be while I die of embarrassment...:hide


----------



## Milco

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> Luke from Proffesor Layton series


I'd have gone for the professor if I was a girl, but ok  Great games.

Guess I should add Liara from Mass Effect to my list.


----------



## CeilingStarer

I had a crush on Alyx Vance - HL2 as well. She would hands-down be the absolute perfect girl for me.

Recently I had a bit of a thing for Morrigan from Dragon Age. She was a total *****, but it made her kind of feisty. I was disappointed that I got with Leliana instead, but I couldn't keep up the evil act just to impress Morrigan.

Haha, pathetic, but it's amazing how video games can emmerse us these days.


----------



## Perfectionist25

http://xboxmedia.gamespy.com/xbox/image/article/587/587252/jade-empire-20050211044938214.jpg

I couldn't imagine someone else hotter.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

packman


----------



## Emptyheart

Link - legend of zelda..marry me haha XD


----------



## Tristram

Oh, I almost forgot one of the greatest female characters ever: Jade from Beyond Good And Evil. Her voice actor is particularly excellent. Women in games often sound like teenagers, but Jade is a grown-a** woman.


----------



## Your Crazy

Lara Croft and basically every guy in Tekken.


----------



## quietgal

Kyle Katarn from Jedi Knights II...I'm a sucker for Jedi.


----------



## Oneiros

Who could forget Viconia from baldurs gate 2? :heart I also liked Imoen, even though she sounded a bit whiney.

And Visas Marr from Star Wars KOTOR 2... OMG love All the mystery and hotness, and her character was sooooo awesome.


----------



## rincewind

quietgal said:


> Kyle Katarn from Jedi Knights II...I'm a sucker for Jedi.


That made me laugh  I liked Mara Jade from Mysteries of the Sith :b

I also liked Jessica Cannon from SiN Episodes, brightened up an otherwise very average game!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oneiros said:


> Who could forget Viconia from baldurs gate 2? :heart I also liked Imoen, even though she sounded a bit whiney.


I always end up with her when i play BG2. 

*My crush is Samus Aran.*


----------



## Paper Samurai

Not really a crush par say, but I really liked Faith from Mirror's Edge 
It's nice to see a girl in a video game without the typical huge rack and actually have some personality. (although this is changing thankfully)


----------



## okasam1

Vergil from Devil May Cry 3


----------



## zookeeper

Oneiros said:


> And Visas Marr from Star Wars KOTOR 2... OMG love All the mystery and hotness, and her character was sooooo awesome.


:yes

And speaking of dark and mysterious, Fall-From-Grace from Planescape.


----------



## zomgz

this is silly but Keira from Jak and Daxter, i used to have a huge crush on lol!


----------



## shadowmask

There's a seriously disturbing lack of Morrigan in this topic


----------



## illlaymedown

okasam1 said:


> Vergil from Devil May Cry 3


:agree
Though I prefer Dante out of the two


----------



## illlaymedown

zomgz said:


> this is silly but Keira from Jak and Daxter, i used to have a huge crush on lol!


She has my name(with an added 'e') and green hair....how much more FTW can it get! none :lol


----------



## slyfox

Rena Lanford from Star Ocean: The Second Story


----------



## Kwinnky

Before Alex Vance, there was Rikku from Final Fantasy X.


----------



## MindOverMood

Joy from Shenmue II


----------



## TheJoker

Kwinnky said:


> Before Alex Vance, there was Rikku from Final Fantasy X.


:clap:clap:clap:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Ambivert

lazy said:


> I like her accent.


Haha love that "French" Orlesian accent too. I got that one mod which made her a long hair redhead instead of short haired. I love redheads


----------



## Genelle

At the moment I'm crushing on Drake and Chloe from Uncharted.


----------



## AussiePea

Joanna Dark from "Perfect Dark" was always a hottie


----------



## Cerberus

Paper Samurai said:


> Not really a crush par say, but I really liked Faith from Mirror's Edge
> It's nice to see a girl in a video game without the typical huge rack and actually have some personality. (although this is changing thankfully)


I agree, and seeing these images caused me to play through Mirror's Edge for the 3rd time. Great game. I really hope there's a sequel. It's really a nice change of pace. It would be a damn shame if more games like this aren't made.


----------



## Perfectionist25




----------



## GordonFreeman

Yeah Alyx from HL2 too. I feel kind of pathetic having a crush on a person that doesn't even excist... but now that I see that I'm not the only one I feel a bit more normal  haha, I really want HL2 ep3 to come out though >.<


----------



## Lanter

Tali, you will be forever in my heart.

;_;


----------



## Lanter

GordonFreeman said:


> Yeah Alyx from HL2 too. I feel kind of pathetic having a crush on a person that doesn't even excist... but now that I see that I'm not the only one I feel a bit more normal  haha, I really want HL2 ep3 to come out though >.<


Don't have a source for it (translates to: I am too lazy to look it up.) but Valve said they are done with episodic content. I really hope this means they are working hard on HL3


----------



## General Shy Guy

I had a little thing for Heather Mason from Silent Hill 3 back in the day:










Amata Almodovar from Fallout 3:


----------



## davidburke

liara from mass effect


----------



## Marakunda

Heather Mason, from silent hill 3.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I dunno why!


----------



## Mur

Selphie from FF8, oh and you can't forget Rinoa either!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## mezzoforte

Fran from FF12! Anyone who's played FF12 knows...DAT ***. :clap









Lady from DMC3.









& Nariko from Heavenly Sword is pretty hot imo.









I'm surprised no one has posted Bayonetta, haha.


----------



## GunnyHighway

^I agree on Nariko.

Also:

Ada Wong circa RE4










Xiao Qiao from Dynasty Warriors (Probably because I played her and her sister all the time)










Da Qiao from Dynasty Warriors










Sheva from RE5 (sorry for huge pic)










Lulu from FF X (Never played FF [yeah yeah, I know], but I watched my cousin play and... o___o )


----------



## 161

where on earth is all the Bastila Shan love? :b that and Miranda Lawson though i do have a thing for the voice actor of Miranda so that might be why :b


----------



## pehrj

Yuna from FFX


----------



## artandis

Alastair or Zevran from Dragon Age: Origins

... And Fenris from Dragon Age 2


----------



## Your Crazy

Nathan Drake


----------



## erasercrumbs

Master Higgins


----------



## Zima

When I was in middle school I had a crush on Rinoa from FFVIII.


----------



## Lanter

erasercrumbs said:


> Master Higgins


What I would let him do to me!


----------



## s12345

Rinoa Heartilly (FFVIII, PSX)
Selphie Tilmitt (FFVIII, PSX)
Ellone (FFVIII, PSX)
Julia (FFVIII, PSX)
Yuna (FFIX, PS2)
Meryl (Metal Gear Solid, PSX)
Bunny girl (Looney Tunes Basketball, SNES)
Tifa (FFVII)
Aeris (FFVII)
Ridge Racer girl (Ridge Racer, PS2)
Sonya (MK3, SNES)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

erasercrumbs said:


> Master Higgins


you don't like the original wonderboy?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Logan X said:


> you don't like the original wonderboy?


Wonder Boy is _sooo_ hippie. I could never trust my heart to someone like that.

Master Higgins' look is much more complex. The grass skirt says, "I'm a wild and crazy guy," but the baseball cap says, "but I can be serious when I need to be."


----------



## erasercrumbs

Lanter said:


> What I would let him do to me!


Don't let him get too close, honey. He's wild at heart, out of control. In fact, no one can control him. Especially when he's on the skateboard.

*nerd joke*


----------



## Squirrelevant

Jack from Mass Effect 2.

She was interesting... I actually felt a lot of empathy for her character.


----------



## skygazer




----------



## Watercoulour

Wesker from any resident evil series. Even in resident evil 5, when hes an old geezer, hes fricken HAWT.
Also, Waka from Okami and Norman from Okami X3




























I think i have a thing for men in trench coats, slicked back hair, and sunglasses xD


----------



## IcoRules

Nier (Guy in the front)










Balthier










Wander


----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer

^ XD

here you go, more yuffie


----------



## skygazer

^pretty badass :b


----------

